
15 Chrome extensions that simplify web development - thmslee
http://www.developerdrive.com/2016/12/15-chrome-extensions-that-simplify-web-development/
======
dbg31415
Good list.

Few more I like:

* Marker - Visual Feedback & Bug Reporting Tools for Web Professionals || [https://getmarker.io/](https://getmarker.io/) \-- I liked it more than UserSnap.

* User-Agent Switcher for Chrome - Chrome Web Store || [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/user-agent-switche...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/user-agent-switcher-for-c/djflhoibgkdhkhhcedjiklpkjnoahfmg)

* META SEO inspector - Chrome Web Store || [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/meta-seo-inspector...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/meta-seo-inspector/ibkclpciafdglkjkcibmohobjkcfkaef)

* Canonical URL - Chrome Web Store || [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/canonical-url/bcif...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/canonical-url/bcifiojfkeacpakkehppjdjebbomlkif)

* ZenHub for GitHub - Chrome Web Store || [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/zenhub-for-github/...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/zenhub-for-github/ogcgkffhplmphkaahpmffcafajaocjbd)

* Spectrum - Chrome Web Store || [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/spectrum/ofclemegk...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/spectrum/ofclemegkcmilinpcimpjkfhjfgmhieb)

* Full Page Screen Capture - Chrome Web Store || [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/full-page-screen-c...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/full-page-screen-capture/fdpohaocaechififmbbbbbknoalclacl)

* Design Grid Overlay - Chrome Web Store || [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/design-grid-overla...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/design-grid-overlay/kmaadknbpdklpcommafmcboghdlopmbi)

* ColorZilla - Chrome Web Store || [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/colorzilla/bhlhnic...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/colorzilla/bhlhnicpbhignbdhedgjhgdocnmhomnp)

* Page load time - Chrome Web Store || [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/page-load-time/fpl...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/page-load-time/fploionmjgeclbkemipmkogoaohcdbig)

